# head twitching [russian tortoise]



## d3r (Jun 14, 2015)

hi guys, you all helped a great deal last time I had an issue with my Russian tortoise last year so hopefully you can help again!

a few days ago we noticed our female Russian tortoise twitching from the neck up.
naturally we went straight to google and it appeared to be a common issue. however most people linked it to displaying dominance, discontent or wanting to mate and things of that nature.

but watching the videos they seemed like more of a "bobbing head" instead of a twitching head like we are experiencing.

it comes and goes but really seems to show up when we go up to her enclosure and she walks over to check us out or beg for food.

shes been eating and soaking regularly...no noticeable changes other than the twitch.

whatcha think? thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathy Coles (Jun 14, 2015)

could you post a video?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 14, 2015)

A video would help 
But it does sound like nor head bobbing


----------



## d3r (Jun 14, 2015)

I will try to get a video asap...shouldve known thatd be needed haha duuuuuuuj.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 14, 2015)

Bobbing head sounds more like the normal breathing pattern. As a tortoise breathes, its head bobs slightly. It is completely normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## d3r (Jul 9, 2015)

sorry its EXTREMELY late..but heres a vid...sorry for the poor quality (thats my gfs iPhone for you haha) but youll get the idea...I dont think its "normal" honestly.

* starts about 10 seconds in


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like head bobbing to me. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## d3r (Jul 9, 2015)

Really? Thats wild haha..I wouldve never thought a violent jerk like that is normal. But I guarantee yall know more than me!


----------



## mkaykay (Sep 1, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> Bobbing head sounds more like the normal breathing pattern. As a tortoise breathes, its head bobs slightly. It is completely normal and nothing to worry about.


What a relief hearing that! I've had my Hermann turbo for four days and was getting nervous!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 2, 2015)

My yellowfoot females do that. Originally I thought it was a nesting tick. But I see it more and more when their just laying around too. Totally normal


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 3, 2015)

I have two female RF that do that from time to time. 
It DOES seem to be a form of communication to warn others that they are having a bad day.
One does is most of the time. Very shallow and not as noticeable.


----------

